# Non-EU driving licences?



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

My wife has a Thai Driving Licences. We know that she cannot drive on this licence in Cyprus but what is the situation for transferring to a Cyprus licence? 

Thailand drive on the left, the same as Cyprus so does this make a difference at all?

Is it possible to apply for a Cypriot licence without being able to communicate in Greek?

All suggestions and information gratefully received...

Many thanks,

Toebeenz.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

This should help:

Cyprus Driving Licence - How to apply for your Cyprus driving licence, exchange your National (EU) or (Non EU) Driving licence. Validity of EU driving licences.

However it seems Thai licenses can not be exchanged so she will have to resit her driving test in Cyprus.

How to exchange your National driving licence for a Cyprus licence if issued in one of the countries listed here


----------



## toebeenz (Oct 17, 2009)

*Driving Licences...*



zin said:


> This should help:
> 
> Cyprus Driving Licence - How to apply for your Cyprus driving licence, exchange your National (EU) or (Non EU) Driving licence. Validity of EU driving licences.
> 
> ...


Thank you1

Do they do driving tests in English in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

toebeenz said:


> Thank you1
> 
> Do they do driving tests in English in Cyprus?


There are English driving schools here so I would recommend that you talk to one of them.
They will be able to give you all the information you need.

Regards
Veronica


----------

